# Accutron Hums, But No Hand Action



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought a big brother to my 1970 stainless 218 whilst at the Birmingham Watch Fair today, 2181 again, but gold this time (gold plated to 40 microns, apparently). All in all, it was a bit of a Billy Bargain - the seller said that he was more of a clock man than a watch guy, and told me the Accutron was humming (which it was) but that the hands didn't move (which they don't). I was showing it to Jason a little later (who I saw whilst at the fair) and noticed that the hands were going!

Every now and again they'll move a bit, it could be for 30 seconds, it could be for one or two. If I tap it (or push the setting crown home), again the hands will sweep for a second or two, but there's no prolonged movement from the hands.

Does anybody have any suggestions on what could be wrong?

Cheers

Dick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Indexing problem...very common.

If it runs for 30 sec sometimes, then just a clean and adjustment will cure.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Had this problem on one of mine, Silver Hawk sorted it for me.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep send it to hawkey :lol:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

THanks for the info chaps, Paul, is this something I can attempt myself? If not, could you please let me know how to get hold of you (I'm still under the 50 limit for PM :-( ), my email is d1ck_browne(at)yahoo(dot)co(dot)uk.

Cheers

Dick


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Dick Browne said:


> THanks for the info chaps, Paul, is this something I can attempt myself? If not, could you please let me know how to get hold of you (I'm still under the 50 limit for PM :-( ), my email is d1ck_browne(at)yahoo(dot)co(dot)uk.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dick


Dick, if you click on the "electric watches" logo at the top of this page you'll be transported to Paul's website - contact details can be found there


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > THanks for the info chaps, Paul, is this something I can attempt myself? If not, could you please let me know how to get hold of you (I'm still under the 50 limit for PM :-( ), my email is d1ck_browne(at)yahoo(dot)co(dot)uk.
> ...


Rich, I did email Dick...but thanks for extra info...


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Paul, I got the mail, reply sent.

Given the massive amount I paid for it (er, is Â£10 too much? Have I been ripped off here?  ) I think it's got to be worth spending to get it sorted properly, I'd probably not improve things immensely!

Cheers

Dick


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I nearly bought an accutron spaceview last week for Â£70 as it hummed but didnt run!

Shame I didnt know this then 

Whats the price for a fix?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

The price? It's very reasonable given the service!

The watch arrived back home today, having had a good service and new index wheel, and a good dunk in the us bath. It looks a treat and easily out-hums it's little brother.

I'll get a strap onto it in the next day or two and post a pic of the hummer twins.

Thanks for your help Paul, much appreciated.

Dick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank you Dick! :thumbsup:


----------

